# river conditions



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm going to the dam in the morning, what's the river look like, maybe blown out from all this rain, hope the skips are biting..........Doc


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't know yet, but I will be crossing it late today after about 7PM, I hope I remember to report back to you......maybe shoot me an email to remind me tonight. Jim


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Which morning are you going? I was at Meldahl Tuesday morning after some storms went through Monday night. The water was still in pretty good shape but the skipjack action had slowed some. I managed to get 33 in about 3 hours. The shiners would move through and the skipjacks would go crazy but they wouldn't hit real well. I need to buy a freezer, if I get anymore skips I'll have to start throwing out groceries to make room.

There was a young guy doing pretty well on the hybrids and stripers. He didn't catch a lot but he did have a hybrid that was close to 10 lbs, a striper around 15 lbs and another striper over 20 lbs. He asked me if I had a 'weigher' ( he would have spelled it 'wayer') but I didn't have one. LOL


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be glad to store those skips for ya'.  Heck I'll even give some back to ya'.

Sliprig


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I've been feeling so sorry for you and Macfish I was going to hook you guys up if I'd have filled the cooler. However, the fish didn't cooperate. With the current storage situation if I get into anymore skips I'll give you a call.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

When Chris and i crossed the river at 8am this morning it was green when we left at 1pm it was mud, but we caught 32 skips, had a blast, each time the sun came out the water would erupt with skips, caught some white bass, the river is going to be major muddy for the next week so i'm glad i got the ones i did......thanks........Doc


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Doc I am glad you got some skips,they are alot of fun to catch!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay, I can post this now.......65 skips caught Sunday May 9th  









I'd throw them uyp in the sand & then put them in the cooler after I had 3 or 4 on the ground.....


----------



## catfishhunter1 (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW what a blast. Had fun learning to catch skips today with doc. I have never fished for skips before man ive been missing out  Those little suckers can move. Thanks again Doc had a blast.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I own a small deep freeze i will be more than willing to store everyones skips for them. So go catch all the skips you can. 

Mike well get even with fishsticks ( s.s.s.) ie sticks steals skips


----------



## Catslammer (May 17, 2004)

Would someone be so kind as to tip me off to how to catch skips? I've never used them, but it sounds like I should start.

Catslammer out.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Rode over the Whitewater and GMR tonite. Muddy and out of their banks. There goes the river fishin again.   Looks like a week before their fishable again, if we don't get more rain.

Sliprig


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

CatSlammer,

Couple of different ways are used, Sabiki rigs are good at times a multiple jig fishing rig used in Japan to catch fish, you put a 1/4oz. jig on the bottom of the rig cast it out and retrieve it back and they chase it down.

We also use multiple jigs tied in-line about two or three in a row, 1/8oz. jigs or 1/4oz. jigs with white Riverside tails attached, again just cast it out and reel it back, most times fairly fast but there are times when they want a slow presentaion.

And the last one which I saw a guy using prior to a tournament was a multiple jig rig three in a row attach to a slip bobber, very neat presentaion as he just threw it out there and let it drift around in the current the skips would nail it and bury the bobber, really worked well is it leaves the jigs in the water for a very extended period of time verses the constant cast, reel back cast, reel back, I really want to try the last presentation if the river clears back up, hope this helps you out..........Doc


----------

